# Premier League 2014/15 Thread



## JCW (Aug 8, 2014)

The season is almost here , one week to go , so its City Vs Arsenal for Charity shield then the season starts , Arsenal without the German players to take on City , interesting to see how they go . this is a thread for anything to do with the PL and clubs and players in the league , so post whatever about football on here


----------



## JCW (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

Arsenal go to Turkey for the Champions league after draw today , they play Besiktas , they won in turkey 5 - 0 last year so should not be a problem


----------



## nemicu (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

*Premier* League starts around the same time. Interesting that Arsenal have at least 3 mentions already...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

Costa just scored a beauty. He's looking quality pre season


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

Quite looking forward to the PL this season without the usual worry of how Fulham will manage to screw it up again. I think Arsenal and United will be big forces in the outcome and both are in a stronger place than last year. I don't see beyond Chelsea or City for the title but the race for the top four will be exciting. I think the English sides should do enough to qualify from the group stages of the CL although they've all screwed that bit up before.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Quite looking forward to the PL this season without the usual worry of how Fulham will manage to screw it up again. I think Arsenal and United will be big forces in the outcome and both are in a stronger place than last year. I don't see beyond Chelsea or City for the title but the race for the top four will be exciting. I think the English sides should do enough to qualify from the group stages of the CL although they've all screwed that bit up before.
		
Click to expand...

Should be an interesting season in the Championship with Felix Magath at the realm.


----------



## JCW (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Pin-seeker said:



			Should be an interesting season in the Championship with Felix Magath at the realm.
		
Click to expand...

Yep maybe promotion 1st time up


----------



## JCW (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



nemicu said:



			*Premier* League starts around the same time. Interesting that Arsenal have at least 3 mentions already...
		
Click to expand...


have a dig , that is about your level , feel free to show yourself up again


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			Yep maybe promotion 1st time up
		
Click to expand...

I do actually fancy em to go straight back up. 
Middlesbrough could be a surprise aswell.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Pin-seeker said:



			Should be an interesting season in the Championship with Felix Magath at the realm.
		
Click to expand...

Felix the mad man in charge, virtually a new squad, literally anything could happen and probably will. Nothing new with Fulham and unlikely to be boring. Bring it on. Personally I'm going for an early season bad start, improvement and missing the play off by a couple of points. Ipswich to win 2-0 tomorrow


----------



## JCW (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Felix the mad man in charge, virtually a new squad, literally anything could happen and probably will. Nothing new with Fulham and unlikely to be boring. Bring it on. Personally I'm going for an early season bad start, improvement and missing the play off by a couple of points. Ipswich to win 2-0 tomorrow
		
Click to expand...


Friend of mine from work , John Macdermott , never misses a game , diehard fulham fan , he thinks going down was needed so they come back stronger


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			Friend of mine from work , John Macdermott , never misses a game , diehard fulham fan , he thinks going down was needed so they come back stronger
		
Click to expand...

Maybe so but i think that  nut job in charge will have to go first , il be honest i dont know much about him , but the bit i do , i reckon he is another Roy Keane and players will not take it


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 9, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



bladeplayer said:



			Maybe so but i think that  nut job in charge will have to go first , il be honest i dont know much about him , but the bit i do , i reckon he is another Roy Keane and players will not take it
		
Click to expand...

Interesting viewing. Lots and lots of youth in the side but they looked a little shell shocked. Too loose in possession and a couple of mistakes led to their goals. Not sure of Magaths tactics but pleased with youth getting its head. Mate was there and waiting for the lowdown


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Interesting viewing. Lots and lots of youth in the side but they looked a little shell shocked. Too loose in possession and a couple of mistakes led to their goals. Not sure of Magaths tactics but pleased with youth getting its head. Mate was there and waiting for the lowdown
		
Click to expand...

If the young boys are good enough then they could be in awe of a manager like FM , how the the established pro's take it will determine the season , what they need is a good run early to instill belief in FM methods ,couple more losses or bad performances will test the resolve , 
FM claiming it was the players fault before he got there that they got relegated & now that  McCormack was not fit wont help , passing the buck is never a good thing ..

How did they play yesterday apart from the result..


----------



## Crow (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF_uOgyBK1c

Pretty much sums it all up for me.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Crow said:



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VF_uOgyBK1c

Pretty much sums it all up for me.
		
Click to expand...

That's brilliant!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



bladeplayer said:



			If the young boys are good enough then they could be in awe of a manager like FM , how the the established pro's take it will determine the season , what they need is a good run early to instill belief in FM methods ,couple more losses or bad performances will test the resolve , 
FM claiming it was the players fault before he got there that they got relegated & now that  McCormack was not fit wont help , passing the buck is never a good thing ..

How did they play yesterday apart from the result..
		
Click to expand...

Had more possession but ball retention was poor. They looked a little in awe of the physicality of Ipswich which will need to change quickly. Some positives from the youngsters but not sure Magath has the nous for the Championship


----------



## Fish (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

I think we have added some great players to an already very good squad and watching some of the action from the pre-season friendlies, we look very hungry and I think Costa could find the PL just suits him with his physical presence, the way he cuts through defences and has a clinical finish will frighten the death out of some back fours.

I've named quite a few of our existing and new stars but keep forgetting about the Egyptian Messi (Salah), who's pace and skill and the willingness to run at defences, like Schurlle does also, will make for a very dynamic and explosive Chelsea.

 I'm really looking forward to this season, back to winning the league with more than 90 points me thinks :thup:


----------



## JCW (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

Arsenal 3 - 0 vs  Man city in the CS at wembley , another trophy  , both side had players out , arsenal players have the hunger and a few more signings and they be ready to push on to better things , Everton above Arsenal , hmmm , that i got to see , i will end by saying we at arsenal are looking forward to the new season no matter what , football will do the talking


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			Arsenal 3 - 0 vs  Man city in the CS at wembley , another trophy  , both side had players out , arsenal players have the hunger and a few more signings and they be ready to push on to better things , Everton above Arsenal , hmmm , that i got to see , i will end by saying we at arsenal are looking forward to the new season no matter what , football will do the talking
		
Click to expand...

Does this make up for losing the Emirates cup? To their credit arsenal looked good. But UTD won it last season so I'll wait and see. Glad to see chambers play well.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

Thought City didn't really get going and Arsenal treated it with more interest and played with more speed and intent. Great goal from Giroud


----------



## Jensen (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

I've really fallen out of love with football, the money has ruined the game thanks to Sky. I'm that excited about the start of the season I don't even know who Spurs are playing.


----------



## JCW (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

City did not turn up just to get beat , they wanted to win but did not try hard enough or were not allowed too , either way the team with more hunger and fire in their belly won , thats why Arsenal fans , the players and wenger are looking forward to the new season , getting the monkey of the back  after 9 years and winning the FA Cup has  fired the whole club to up the ante and the signing on sanchez is a statement about the clubs intentions


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			City did not turn up just to get beat , they wanted to win but did not try hard enough or were not allowed too , either way the team with more hunger and fire in their belly won , thats why Arsenal fans , the players and wenger are looking forward to the new season , getting the monkey of the back  after 9 years and winning the FA Cup has  fired the whole club to up the ante and the signing on sanchez is a statement about the clubs intentions
		
Click to expand...

Not sure about this. Thought City were very lacklustre. Arsenal do look an exciting proposition though. Any news on Walcotts return?


----------



## JCW (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure about this. Thought City were very lacklustre. Arsenal do look an exciting proposition though. Any news on Walcotts return?
		
Click to expand...

End of the month i think , I get a newsletter , no dates yet but with him back and sanchez along the ox there will be some pace there , walcott was getting close to the player wenger thought he be as his goal scoring had gone up a few levels and he was becoming a deadly finisher so injury was a big blow , i think the new players will up the the ante for the rest and that will lead to a better team


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			End of the month i think , I get a newsletter , no dates yet but with him back and sanchez along the ox there will be some pace there , walcott was getting close to the player wenger thought he be as his goal scoring had gone up a few levels and he was becoming a deadly finisher so injury was a big blow , i think the new players will up the the ante for the rest and that will lead to a better team
		
Click to expand...

having scene Walcott since his debuts at Southampton. I don't think he will ever be deadly. BUT with his pace and arsenals style of play. I could see him easily scoring 25 goals a season if played up top.


----------



## JCW (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Papas1982 said:



			having scene Walcott since his debuts at Southampton. I don't think he will ever be deadly. BUT with his pace and arsenals style of play. I could see him easily scoring 25 goals a season if played up top.
		
Click to expand...


He like Ramsey added that to their games last season and i dont care what anyone says but injury to both of them cost Arsenal a chance of winning the league last season , now with Giroud and sanchez there we have more options not like the RVP days


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			He like Ramsey added that to their games last season and i dont care what anyone says but injury to both of them cost Arsenal a chance of winning the league last season , now with Giroud and sanchez there we have more options not like the RVP days
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure they actually played in so,e of the big games yiu were trounced in. But maybe them not being available contributed but that's down to wenger to replace. Which so far with one signing maybe he has. Still don't think Walcott developed anywhere near as well as Ramsey last year. Think wenger wanted Walcott to be his next Henry and it hasn't worked out.


----------



## jp5 (Aug 10, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			He like Ramsey added that to their games last season and i dont care what anyone says but injury to both of them cost Arsenal a chance of winning the league last season , now with Giroud and sanchez there we have more options not like the RVP days
		
Click to expand...

What, would they have stood on the post and stopped a few of the goals in the tonkings away from home?


----------



## richy (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

I think Arsenal will be the ones to miss out on a top 4 place this season. They haven't really strengthened that well, compared to other top sides, by only bringing in Sanchez. Most Arsenal fans seem to be getting ahead of themselves and when Wenger fails they'll be calling for him to go. 

Newcastle (my team) have brought a few players in for a change and I think 8th will be a great season as I don't think we have the squad or manager to break into the top 7.


----------



## JCW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Papas1982 said:



			Pretty sure they actually played in so,e of the big games yiu were trounced in. But maybe them not being available contributed but that's down to wenger to replace. Which so far with one signing maybe he has. Still don't think Walcott developed anywhere near as well as Ramsey last year. Think wenger wanted Walcott to be his next Henry and it hasn't worked out.
		
Click to expand...


You really come out with some rubbish , players like Ramsey and Walcott dont grow on trees so just how you get a replacement for them and sit them down on the bench , as for Hendry , same again , as for losing to a top 3 club , thats history and only fools keep bringing up the past , the future is a 3-0 win on sunday , that was and winning another trophy , now for the big ones


----------



## JCW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



jp5 said:



			What, would they have stood on the post and stopped a few of the goals in the tonkings away from home?
		
Click to expand...


another post from a mastermind


----------



## Nick_Toye (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

I'm an Evertonian and I honestly believe this season is going to be better than last season.  Got a really young squad with loads of potential, one of the best upcoming coaches in the game.  It's going to be emotional.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

1. City
2. Chelsea
3. Liverpool
4. Man UTD
5. Arsenal
6. Everton
7. Spurs

Relegated 

Burnley 
Leicester
West Brom


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Nick_Toye said:



			I'm an Evertonian and I honestly believe this season is going to be better than last season.  Got a really young squad with loads of potential, one of the best upcoming coaches in the game.  It's going to be emotional. 

Click to expand...

It's certainly looking good for you with Barkley Signing a new contract & buying Lukaku. 
I thought you'd struggle after Moyes left tbh,but you seem to have kicked on.


----------



## Fish (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Nick_Toye said:



			I'm an Evertonian and I honestly believe this season is going to be better than last season.  Got a really young squad with loads of potential, one of the best upcoming coaches in the game.  It's going to be emotional. 

Click to expand...

I'm not an Evertonian but I'm with you guv' :thup:

The futures BLUE :smirk:


----------



## freddielong (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

Arsenal will win the league this season I have no doubts


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			You really come out with some rubbish , players like Ramsey and Walcott dont grow on trees so just how you get a replacement for them and sit them down on the bench , as for Hendry , same again , as for losing to a top 3 club , thats history and only fools keep bringing up the past , the future is a 3-0 win on sunday , that was and winning another trophy , now for the big ones
		
Click to expand...

runnish like ramsey amd walcott are superstars. Player who have both been booed by the arsenal crowd. You won a friendly 3-0 and now it's all rosey. The past counts for something. You still need a strong squad. The 11 best players in the league don't win the tittle. The best squad does. As for my Henry comment. Wenger himself said he had plans for Walcott. Does Walcott smash it in from 30 yards year on year no. But I'll let you enjoy your first trophy. When is it you're first playing the big boys. I'll not respond to yiu again until then and will happily eat humble pie if you change the habit of a lifetime. But won't hold my breathe.....


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



freddielong said:



			Arsenal will win the league this season I have no doubts
		
Click to expand...

Fancy a wager?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			1. City
2. Chelsea
3. Liverpool
4. Man UTD
5. Arsenals
6. Everton
7. Spurs

Relegated 

Burnley 
Leicester
West Brom
		
Click to expand...

Every year people think arsenal will drop out of the top 4. It's not happened for nearly 20 years. It's not going to happen next season either.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



murphthemog said:



			Every year people think arsenal will drop out of the top 4. It's not happened for nearly 20 years. It's not going to happen next season either.
		
Click to expand...

Think it's very dangerous for them this year - at the moment the squad is paper thin - no real CB cover , no DM , no striker cover and still relying on players who spend a great deal of time keeping the physio company 

If they do bring in at the very least a CB and a DM then would see them in the Top 4 as long as players stay fit


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



freddielong said:



			Arsenal will win the league this season I have no doubts
		
Click to expand...

13/2 best price with Ladbrokes :thup:


----------



## freddielong (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

Gambling is for idiots


----------



## Nick_Toye (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Pin-seeker said:



			It's certainly looking good for you with Barkley Signing a new contract & buying Lukaku. 
I thought you'd struggle after Moyes left tbh,but you seem to have kicked on.
		
Click to expand...

David Moyes was a myth, massively overrated, and that was clearly evident when he went to Man United.  He got away with a lot of stuff at Everton based on his early career there, which was good, but this is a man that always and I mean always went out to NOT lose a game.

He never went out to win one, and he never hid away from that fact in his pre-game press conferences.  Martinez comes in and says right, we need to change the mentality, we need to look at teams like Man U and Arsenal and know that we are not only capable of competing, but winning too.

Doing the double over Man U last season was proof of how far we have come, and how less an influence Moyes was.  Add that into the performances against Arsenal in the league home and away.  Apart from the Liverpool away game (in which we dominated possession but were naive against a very good counter attacking side) and one or two silly results, it was an outstanding season with some pretty special goals, from all over the field.

Really excited for the season.


----------



## bladeplayer (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



freddielong said:



			Gambling is for idiots
		
Click to expand...

Ya Wana bet ?  


p.s .. for the record  i dont bet at all


----------



## freddielong (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Papas1982 said:



			Fancy a wager?
		
Click to expand...

Insurance is as close to gambling as I get


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



freddielong said:



			Gambling is for idiots
		
Click to expand...

But it's not a gamble. It's a dead cert pal


----------



## JCW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



murphthemog said:



			Every year people think arsenal will drop out of the top 4. It's not happened for nearly 20 years. It's not going to happen next season either.
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool fans know last season was a fluke , LS not there now so it be back to 6 or 7 place maybe , they are just hoping as thats all they got , me , i hope we do well again as thats 2 trophies in a few months , You cant win The CS if you finish 2nd as only winners play in it not losers . now maybe the league again as things always come in threes


----------



## JCW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Nick_Toye said:



			David Moyes was a myth, massively overrated, and that was clearly evident when he went to Man United.  He got away with a lot of stuff at Everton based on his early career there, which was good, but this is a man that always and I mean always went out to NOT lose a game.

He never went out to win one, and he never hid away from that fact in his pre-game press conferences.  Martinez comes in and says right, we need to change the mentality, we need to look at teams like Man U and Arsenal and know that we are not only capable of competing, but winning too.

Doing the double over Man U last season was proof of how far we have come, and how less an influence Moyes was.  Add that into the performances against Arsenal in the league home and away.  Apart from the Liverpool away game (in which we dominated possession but were naive against a very good counter attacking side) and one or two silly results, it was an outstanding season with some pretty special goals, from all over the field.

Really excited for the season.
		
Click to expand...

Everton are the dark horse this year me thinks , not to be under rated , good manager


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			Liverpool fans know last season was a fluke , LS not there now so it be back to 6 or 7 place maybe , they are just hoping as thats all they got , me , i hope we do well again as thats 2 trophies in a few months , You cant win The CS if you finish 2nd as only winners play in it not losers . now maybe the league again as things always come in threes
		
Click to expand...


The CS is a pre season friendly - last season Man UTD won it and look what happened to them - it's a much a relevance as your Emirates Cup, lots of clutching at straws. 

We could say your FA Cup win was a fluke


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			Liverpool fans know last season was a fluke , LS not there now so it be back to 6 or 7 place maybe , they are just hoping as thats all they got , me , i hope we do well again as thats 2 trophies in a few months , You cant win The CS if you finish 2nd as only winners play in it not losers . now maybe the league again as things always come in threes
		
Click to expand...

Even Wenger won't be counting the CS as a major trophy. 
Moyes won it last year & look at how that ended 

I've just echoed Liverpoolphil
#awkward
No offence Phil :thup:


----------



## JCW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			The CS is a pre season friendly - last season Man UTD won it and look what happened to them - it's a much a relevance as your Emirates Cup, lots of clutching at straws. 

We could say your FA Cup win was a fluke
		
Click to expand...

No it was not , we knock liverpool out a week after we played at anfield ,


----------



## freddielong (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			No it was not , we knock liverpool out a week after we played at anfield ,
		
Click to expand...

Don't argue most people get there football opinions from the Arsenal hating tabloids they will see


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			No it was not , we knock liverpool out a week after we played at anfield ,
		
Click to expand...


So by your logic our season last season wasn't a fluke


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



freddielong said:



			Don't argue most people get there football opinions from the Arsenal hating tabloids they will see
		
Click to expand...

Most ignore the media and form their own


----------



## freddielong (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Most ignore the media and form their own
		
Click to expand...

Okkey kokkey


----------



## JCW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			So by your logic our season last season wasn't a fluke
		
Click to expand...


No just lucky because if LS had told the truth about his release fee  he would have been at Arsenal , now he is in spain and you be 30 goals down as that kind of player gives your team bite up front .


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

City
Chelsea
Arsenal
Man Utd
Liverpool
Everton

I think it might be a close run thing and I fancy Arsenal, injuries permitting, to stay in the hunt for a large part of the season. Similarly, I think United will be rejuvenated under Van Gaal.


----------



## JCW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Pin-seeker said:



			Even Wenger won't be counting the CS as a major trophy. 
Moyes won it last year & look at how that ended 

I've just echoed Liverpoolphil
#awkward
No offence Phil :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Its like Wenger says , if you lose you lost a trophy at Wembley , if you win everyone says it was a friendly , but it counts in the trophy count , thats good enough for me


----------



## richy (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			No just lucky because if LS had told the truth about his release fee  he would have been at Arsenal , now he is in spain and you be 30 goals down as that kind of player gives your team bite up front .
		
Click to expand...

Do you really believe that?


----------



## JCW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



richy said:



			Do you really believe that?
		
Click to expand...

Yes , thats why he is in spain now because he had that added to his contract , 75 million and Barcelona met it


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			No just lucky because if LS had told the truth about his release fee  he would have been at Arsenal , now he is in spain and you be 30 goals down as that kind of player gives your team bite up front .
		
Click to expand...

Suarez was never going to go to Arsenal


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			Its like Wenger says , if you lose you lost a trophy at Wembley , if you win everyone says it was a friendly , but it counts in the trophy count , thats good enough for me
		
Click to expand...


It doesn't count - never has done and never will do 

It's a charity pre season - simple as that.


----------



## JCW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Suarez was never going to go to Arsenal
		
Click to expand...

If 40million and Â£1 was his real release fee and it was in his contract he would have gone , after that liverpool and everyone knew there was no release fee so they refused to sell him at whatever price and he stayed but after the season he signed a new contract and it was in there this time and Barcelona met it so he is in spain now


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			If 40million and Â£1 was his real release fee and it was in his contract he would have gone , after that liverpool and everyone knew there was no release fee so they refused to sell him at whatever price and he stayed but after the season he signed a new contract and it was in there this time and Barcelona met it so he is in spain now
		
Click to expand...

Liverpool always knew what was in his contract - dealing in "if" is irrelevant - Suarez was never going to Arsenal , the owners stated that , the manager stated that and guess what - he didn't go and had a cracking season giving us a great chance to win.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

& another thread bites the dust.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Nick_Toye said:



			David Moyes was a myth, massively overrated, and that was clearly evident when he went to Man United.  He got away with a lot of stuff at Everton based on his early career there, which was good, but this is a man that always and I mean always went out to NOT lose a game.

He never went out to win one, and he never hid away from that fact in his pre-game press conferences.  Martinez comes in and says right, we need to change the mentality, we need to look at teams like Man U and Arsenal and know that we are not only capable of competing, but winning too.

Doing the double over Man U last season was proof of how far we have come, and how less an influence Moyes was.  Add that into the performances against Arsenal in the league home and away.  Apart from the Liverpool away game (in which we dominated possession but were naive against a very good counter attacking side) and one or two silly results, it was an outstanding season with some pretty special goals, from all over the field.

Really excited for the season.
		
Click to expand...

Can certainly see another good season for the bluenoses 

Getting Barry and Lukaku in on permanent deals was good as was keeping hold of Barkley - got a good attacking outfit 

Lack of cover at the back could be a problem and also in the centre of the park of Barry wasn't there


----------



## JCW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Liverpool always knew what was in his contract - dealing in "if" is irrelevant - Suarez was never going to Arsenal , the owners stated that , the manager stated that and guess what - he didn't go and had a cracking season giving us a great chance to win.
		
Click to expand...

If it was in his contract and Arsenal met it he was off just like this year when it was and he was off to Barcelona


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			If it was in his contract and Arsenal met it he was off just like this year when it was and he was off to Barcelona
		
Click to expand...

Look - it's old history - this thread is about 14/15 not "ifs" from last year which are utterly irrelevant.


----------



## JCW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Look - it's old history - this thread is about 14/15 not "ifs" from last year which are utterly irrelevant.
		
Click to expand...


Like your post about trophies , you posted how many liverpool had won compared to Arsenal and it included the CS , i cant find the post otherwise i bring it up


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			Like your post about trophies , you posted how many liverpool had won compared to Arsenal and it included the CS , i cant find the post otherwise i bring it up
		
Click to expand...


You can't find it because I didn't post anything of the sort.


----------



## JCW (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			You can't find it because I didn't post anything of the sort.
		
Click to expand...

oh yes you did , i was posting about PL stats and you came back with club stats , not matter anyway 


Arsenal start vs C Palace this week , no repeat of last season i hope , it be tough as Pullis is a tough cookie , take a 3-1 win or 2-0 or just a 1-0 to the arsenal


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



JCW said:



			oh yes you did , i was posting about PL stats and you came back with club stats , not matter anyway 


Arsenal start vs C Palace this week , no repeat of last season i hope , it be tough as Pullis is a tough cookie , take a 3-1 win or 2-0 or just a 1-0 to the arsenal
		
Click to expand...


Actually MadAdey did I didn't 

Here is the post 

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/sh...looking-too-bad-in-the-transfer-market/page23


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Suarez was never going to go to Arsenal
		
Click to expand...

And you know that because.............. money talks and if Arsenal had broken the bank and made a big big offer Liverpool would have taken it. Same with all these players. Look at Campbell. No one would ever have thought he'd go from Spurs to Arsenal and that's one of many both in England and Scotland


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			And you know that because.............. money talks and if Arsenal had broken the bank and made a big big offer Liverpool would have taken it. Same with all these players. Look at Campbell. No one would ever have thought he'd go from Spurs to Arsenal and that's one of many both in England and Scotland
		
Click to expand...


I know that because the club said he wasn't going to Arsenal and Arsenal were never going to break the bank - hence the Â£40mil plus 1 pound embarrassing offer - he didn't go so going on about "ifs" is irrelevant as is what happens to other players - the club had no intention of selling Suarez to Arsenal or indeed anyone in the Prem and stated that fact.

It's old history and is irrelevant to this season coming up


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

You keep believing that


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			You keep believing that
		
Click to expand...

Of course I will - because that is what actually happened last summer is it not ? You can't beat the actual story and facts.


----------



## richy (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			And you know that because.............. money talks and if Arsenal had broken the bank and made a big big offer Liverpool would have taken it. Same with all these players. Look at Campbell. No one would ever have thought he'd go from Spurs to Arsenal and that's one of many both in England and Scotland
		
Click to expand...

Suarez wouldn't of wanted to go to arsenal. He probably always had a bigger club I Spain in the back of his mind.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Liverpoolphil said:



			Of course I will - because that is what actually happened last summer is it not ? You can't beat the actual story and facts.
		
Click to expand...

And this year? As I say, keep the red coloured glasses on. Players have no loyalty anymore and they will go where the best money is. If a club puts in an offer, then it will happen if its big enough. That doesn't apply to Suarez alone. Rooney could get an offer from a PL side and be sold. It could be any player.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			And this year? As I say, keep the red coloured glasses on. Players have no loyalty anymore and they will go where the best money is. If a club puts in an offer, then it will happen if its big enough. That doesn't apply to Suarez alone. Rooney could get an offer from a PL side and be sold. It could be any player.
		
Click to expand...

A club met a release clause he had in his contract. Not exactly sure what the red coloured glasses have to do with anything - only dealt with facts.


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

I think your all underestimating Everton, I think they will split some of you lot fighting over the scraps whilst City and us fight it out at the top.  Martinez will build on what was a decent first bedding-in season and he also had the 3rd best defensive record behind us, so, I think I'll look at odds for a blue 1,2,3 :smirk:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			And this year? As I say, keep the red coloured glasses on. Players have no loyalty anymore and they will go where the best money is. If a club puts in an offer, then it will happen if its big enough. That doesn't apply to Suarez alone.* Rooney could get an offer from a PL side and be sold*. It could be any player.
		
Click to expand...


No there was an offer last year (Chelsea) but he was not for sale to a PL club an any price or cheksea would of been champions last year IMO


----------



## Fish (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



HomerJSimpson said:



			And this year? As I say, keep the red coloured glasses on. Players have no loyalty anymore and they will go where the best money is. If a club puts in an offer, then it will happen if its big enough. That doesn't apply to Suarez alone. *Rooney could get an offer from a PL side and be sold. It could be any player.*

Click to expand...

Chelsea put an offer in and made some serious enquiries but were turned down flat being told he wouldn't be sold to a PL competitor, unlike Arsenal who sell to anyone if the money is right making their own team/squad weaker and their immediate competitors stronger :smirk:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Fish said:



			Chelsea put an offer in and made some serious enquiries but were turned down flat being told he wouldn't be sold to a PL competitor, unlike Arsenal who sell to anyone if the money is right making their own team/squad weaker and their immediate competitors stronger :smirk:
		
Click to expand...



:thup:


----------



## JCW (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Fish said:



			Chelsea put an offer in and made some serious enquiries but were turned down flat being told he wouldn't be sold to a PL competitor, unlike Arsenal who sell to anyone if the money is right making their own team/squad weaker and their immediate competitors stronger :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Not anymore , Sold a crock to Barcelona , he was going to Man U but we wanted Smalling in exchange and wenger said no deal , times have change , keep up man


----------



## JCW (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Fish said:



			I think your all underestimating Everton, I think they will split some of you lot fighting over the scraps whilst City and us fight it out at the top.  Martinez will build on what was a decent first bedding-in season and he also had the 3rd best defensive record behind us, so, I think I'll look at odds for a blue 1,2,3 :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

They be pushing to be  the top club in The northwest this year and i think you could be right , the blue of everton not the light blue of city


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*

2 more goals for Costa,looks like he could be a quality signing


----------



## MadAdey (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Pin-seeker said:



			2 more goals for Costa,looks like he could be a quality signing

Click to expand...

He could well be a good signing, but some players do struggle when first coming to PL due to the fast pace and the cold wet weather. But I'm sure once he gets use to it he will be banging in the goals.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



MadAdey said:



			He could well be a good signing, but some players do struggle when first coming to PL due to the fast pace and the cold wet weather. But I'm sure once he gets use to it he will be banging in the goals.
		
Click to expand...

He does look well suited to the prem league. Can see him bullying a few defenders.


----------



## Fish (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Pin-seeker said:



			He does look well suited to the prem league. Can see him bullying a few defenders.
		
Click to expand...

Especially Liverpool ones :smirk:


----------



## JCW (Aug 13, 2014)

*Re: Premire League 2014/15 Thread*



Fish said:



			Especially Liverpool ones :smirk:
		
Click to expand...


what defenders , look how many they let in last season and no LS up front to keep the other team busy it be harder this year , they have bought a CB but it takes time to gel , look at spurs last season , sold Bale and bought a few and never look like a team


----------

